# New England Lumberjocks Get-Together - See Post #2 for Update



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Calling all interested Lumberjocks! Let's have a New England get-together.

Hi folks, as I have mentioned on two recent posts on LJ, I am seeking to organize a get-together of New England Lumberjocks (others are also welcome). I have taken some steps towards that end and I'm making this my first post regarding the status. I feel we should wait until Spring for this to avoid a postponement or cancellation due to our sometimes harsh winter weather. And while April-May might seem far off, it will be here soon.

I have contacted the North Bennet Street School in Boston's north end and confirmed that they will allow us to hold a meeting at their location. Here is a link to their website: "North Bennet Street School" http://www.nbss.org/index.aspx. My contact, Camille, said it would be best if we could meet while school is in session and added that late April or early May would be best. I stated that a Saturday would be the preferred day of the week. Accordingly, I am throwing out for consideration the following as possible dates: April 17th, April 24th, May 1st and May 8th. Let's see what kind of replies we get and make a final date a bit later. When/if you reply to this post with a comment that you will or hope to attend, please indicate what, if any, dates you can make.

Camille said she has thoughts on which rooms might be appropriate for us and is heavily leaning towards one in the Cabinet and Furniture-making section. As you will see on their website, they also offer classes in jewelry making and repair, carpentry, violin making and others. I expressed that the primary purpose of the meeting is for us Lumberjocks to meet and get to know one another a bit. She has asked if it would be alright to have some of the school's students join us. As she is being gracious enough to have us, I said sure. I later told her that we might initially want an hour or so to meet and introduce ourselves. Purplev (Sharon) commented that to his line of thinking they are welcome for the entire meeting. We might recruit some new Lumberjocks. That makes sense to me. How do you feel about this? Camille said we can have a tour at some point during day.

Regarding the "agenda" for the day, unlike Sharon who kindly allowed folks to arrive at noon last year, I am thinking of a 10:00 a.m. start. The first 2 hours could be to meet and socialize and then have some kind of activity, presentation, or whatever folks might like to do, and then break for lunch at noon. More on lunch in a moment. We could reconvene at 1:00 for a tour and perhaps more chit chat about projects, things folks brought with them, etc. This is just a suggested agenda. I am open for other thoughts/ideas.

Regarding lunch, the Italian north end is a wonderful place to dine. There are nice restaurants in various price ranges as well as pastry shops. (Sharon and I are partial to "Mike's Pastries".) If we take an hour (or more) for lunch and Italian food is not your choice you can also take a walk from the north end to many nearby restaurants including the famed Quincy Market where you can not only eat but shop too . I will make restaurant information as well as driving directions available to everyone. Speaking of driving, parking WILL be an issue. The school does not have sufficient parking to make it available to us. As you might imagine, free on-street parking in Boston is practically non-existent. There are plenty of parking lots and garages available at varying costs. If familiar with the commuter rail and "T" in Boston, you could park at a commuter rail or T station and ride a train in. I will offer any help and information I can, but I am afraid this area will be up to individuals to manage.

Lastly, I will be working on a couple of sponsors to offer some items we can raffle or award to the winner of a quiz or contest. At the very least I will be contacting Woodcraft and Rockler. If anyone else has ideas or can assist in this area, the more the better. So, spread the word to any "jocks" you think might be interested. I think I will post a link to this post on the other two posts I mentioned. The 2009 gathering had 8 jocks plus a spouse. I think we can increase that number at this meeting, right folks?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Glad to see it posted!

I think May might be better weatherwise, and will give people a little more time to plan ahead.

another thing we can do is carpool to minimize the parking issues in Boston. since most of us leave outside the city, we can probably pick each other up, or something similar in concept.

last time around I didn't have enough time to go through a sketchup hands on turorial - so many this time around we can dedicate some time for that as I know some people would still like to have that going.

I'll contact another woodworking company and see if I can get more sponsors.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Lenny,

This sounds like are great day! I agree that the closer to the summer the better for scheduling purposes. I will make every effort to get there. Thanks for putting this together.

Mike


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's cool when Lj members get together.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Let me know. I will do all that I can to be there.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Sharon, Mike and Chip, so glad to hear you hope to attend. I will post periodic updates.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would suggest Tommy MacDonald as a possible sponsor for your get together. He was a graduate of the North Bennet Street School


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Karson. I actually communicated with Tom recently but did not address sponsorship with him. I forgot that he has his "Major League Woodworking" website. That's an excellent suggestion that I will follow through on. Thank you.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lenny,
I'm in. Whatever day you plan, I will adjust my schedule of sock washing and watching paint dry to attend.
Great idea!
Ellen


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny,
I would like to be there. I took a few workshops at NBSS. It would be a great location for the event. If anyone plans to take the commuter rail or T, it is a 15 - 20 minute walk from North Station. And yes, Mike's Pastries is dangerously close.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Lenny, I'd gladly participate, just pick a day. Have been looking for an excuse to visit North Bennett Street for awhile.

-Jeff in Norton MA


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good time, count me in.


----------



## Paul_F (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm new to LJ but this sounds a great way to jump in, I've also wanted an excuse to visit NBSS for awhile. May would be better.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Lenny let me know when.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds good. As in my email to you, lots of things going on in the spring, graduations, weddings etc in my family. I'd need to see where you guys narrow it down to and then get back. Enjoyed it last year. Hoping to let you know when all the particulars are done.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

I replied yesterday, or so I thought! barring a family gathering that will occur some where in that time frame, the only other thing I have that I know the date on will be 5/29 (Memorial day w/e)

sounds like fun!


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Keep me posted. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

This is great everyone. As I stated above I will post periodic updates as a final date is arrived at. Ellen and Dan thanks for your PM replies and it's great to know you are interested in a return engagement. Paul_F, welcome to Lumberjocks and I agree that this meeting will be a great way to dive into the essence of Lumberjocks…it's great members. I am going to contact DebbieP to see about getting this posted in the LJ newsletter too.


----------



## NewPilgrim (Jan 30, 2010)

This sounds great! Thanks for getting this in motion.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what a great opportunity-to meet AND to get a tour of this school. wow. 
(and a link to this page will be in the March eMag)


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome NewPilgrim. I hope you will be able to join us. Many thanks MsDebbie. That will surely help with our exposure. Oops, did I say exposure to a Canadian and a group of New Englanders in the middle of winter? Oh well we're made of hearty stock right? Six more weeks of winter? Bring it on!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello Lenny …thanks for the PM notice about this event : ) Seeing as I've never been on the 'T' , how much "carry-on" stuff could I realistically bring with me and do they have regulations to follow ? ChuckV also mentioned that it is a 20 minute walk from the T to the school. I really think that carpooling would be the answer . Did she say that their parking is overwhelmed even on Saturdays ? I've got about a two hour drive from this side of the Commonwealth , but certainly am interested in attending. 
You've also planted a seed as far as visiting schools goes . I'm about a half hours drive from NSAW http://www.nesaw.com/ and might be able to check that out if anyone shows interest in going : ) 
Also , we have been invited to open a booth next January at the WoodWorking show in W.Springfield MA. All in the development stages at this point. Looking for ideas from fellow Jocks and Jockettes : )


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dusty,
You can see the T info here.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Len, I commute daily from RI. I take the commuter rail train from S. Attleboro to Boston. College kids (and other travelers) often have large luggage in tow on Fridays and at vacation times. The conductors don't like it, but they tolerate it. There are overhead storage racks but on the double cars, there's not much that fits up there. The singles can fit just about anything. As for the T or subway system, because they are usually so crowded with passengers during business days, there is less room for such luggage but I do on occasion see people with luggage on their way to Logan Airport. The good news is the commuter rail and T are used far less on Saturdays so I do not see you having a problem with whatever you are capable of toting. I hope that helps. Anyone else with thoughts that might help Len?


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

hello fellow New England lumber jocks. I still feel bad about missing last years get together. As I mentioned for last years meeting, weekends are hard to attend. Work calls. I hope at attend. Please keep us informed. If I can commit I could participate in a carpool. I live very close to the North End.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

Any of those dates will work for me except April 24th when I will be on a plane to Texas for work.
NBSS is a wonderful place. I've taken a couple of their workshops and have come away from both really excited about woodworking.
One comment about getting there - parking is really hard to come by in the North End, especially on Saturdays, and is very expensive (in the range of $25 per day which usually kicks in after about 2 hours). As for traveling by T the Haymarket Station on the Orange line is the closest one to NBSS. From there it's about a 10 minute walk unless you're really slow like me.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Chuck, thank you for providing the transportation information. Chelle, thank you for the information you provided as well. It's great to hear from someone who has actually attended classes at NBSS. StratiA, I hope you are able to make it this year!


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a parking garage under one international place that is in the $10-$15 a day range on the weekends. 
International Place Parking Garage, 1 International Place, Boston, MA 02111--617-330-5243
About a 10 minute walk to the North End. 
When the wife and I go into Boston on a weekend day we always park here. It does fill up quickly, but with a 10 a.m. start time for the event it should not be an issue.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Mark, thanks for the information. That looks like a great spot and certainly should be considered for the event. However, on a whim, I checked on the Government Center Parking Garage today and found some very good news. First of all, this garage is one of the closest to NBSS and it is a large parking garage. It is right next to the Haymarket stop on the orange line (T). It is truly just a short walk to the North End. Anyway, when I checked their site it indicates that on nights and weekends the daily rate is $10.00! I wanted to be sure I was reading it correctly so I called. The representative said as long as there is no Garden event (Refers to TD Banknorth Garden or the old "Boston Garden") the $10.00 price is correct. I then went to the Garden site and checked their scheduled events and as of right now, there are none on any Saturday in April and May. If that holds true this would be a great spot at a "great price" (for Boston). I will continue to monitor this. Here is a link to their site: "parking" http://www.governmentcentergarage.com/

Hi Barry. It would be great to have you with us so keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## tpastore (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Lenny that isn't bad, I checked the MTA parking at riverside (Newton right by Mass Pike and 128) is $5.50 and the train is $2.00 ($0.60 for over 65, but you need their card I believe) $2.50 more and you can have your car near by, not a bad deal


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Hey all… Thanks, I'd say pending any unforeseen events, any of those weekends work and I'll plan on being there. Let me know when you solidify plans! I'm actually really excited to visit NBSS as well, I've always wanted to check it out.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Everybody should post their location in their sig or at least in a message here .. would make it easier to arrange car pooling I know there are a few jocks in Western Mass and Northern CT. We could save a few bucks, lighten the load on the environment and possibly extend the fun a bit by sharing rides. . . .


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Good idea, Fred…

I'm in Andover, MA - if there's anyone that wants to carpool from southern NH or north-eastern MA, PM me. I'm happy to drive, and have a large enough driveway to accommodate a few cars for the day.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok… I'm on Cape Cod and will come up Route 24 to 128.
I can pick up anyone along that route.
I will be picking up Littlecope in Manchester on my way in.
I can pick up anyone else… I do drive an extended cab Toyota truck (no gas pedal problems!) so the back seat is small.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent suggestion Fred and it appears folks are starting to run with it. I am in East Providence, RI. Right now, my intention is to ride the commuter rail in as I do every day. I pay for a monthly pass so I might as well get some additional use out of it on a Saturday. If plans change or rides from the area are needed, I could drive in.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

The wife said, " heck, we went last year, we'll clear the calendar for almost any date they decide on." So, it looks like a go for us. 98%. When we get the date we'll see if it conflicts with a major event like a graduation. Count us in.
I'll probably be on the train. We'd be glad to rail with anyone up this way. We sort of know how to get there on the T. It's always an adventure in travel for boondock folk likes us in Maine.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm out here in Western MA , Westfield area…..I'm meeting FredF for coffee in W.Springfield on Saturday morning …..we will be discussing the trip and visiting WoodCraft and Harbor Freight as they are both very close by …. I'm open for any of the dates at this point…please keep me informed , Lenny ….thank you : )


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

The train is a great way to go Dan. Sit back and read a woodworking magazine, take a nap, or go over the honey-do list with the wife. Sorry, had to throw that in there Dan. Dusty, glad to hear it and will surely keep you posted.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

nbss is right near my school. right off the the haymarket stop of the orange line. forget the street name though. i'd be willing to come if i can swing it with school and lacrosse and all. ive been to NBSS a few times and its a magnificent place. date doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Gatsby1923 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey I know just where that is. I'd be interested in comming out from my abode in western MA.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Teenagewoodworker* and *Gatsby1923*, keep watching this post for the date. We would love to have you join us. *Gatsby*, you might want to communicate with one or more of the LJs above. Some of them will be carpooling from your area.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I'm out in Western MA too… and probably about 70% likely I would be able to make the trip.

BTW Dusty56: I just took a class at NESAW. Nice people and a great facility. I'll be heading back there at some point for more…


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

OK *thiel*. It will be great if you can make it. Keep in mind that some LJs out that way plan to carpool. See above for some of the names.

For all who are "watching" this thread, I expect that in about one week (March) we will start to narrow down a more definite date. Until then, stay as dry as you can the next several days!


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Cool. Happy to carpool with others from this end of the state… and I'm willing to do the driving if that helps! 

Looks like I can definitely NOT do 4/24, but the other two dates are probably okay. Won't know for sure until early April.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all. Please see the following post for an update including the date of the event, "Meeting" http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15172


----------

